# 20' Aluminum Bird Dog



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would change it back to a standard transom mount.

Add a JP, and shallow mind. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow, that's weird. lol


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I would change it back to a standard transom mount.
> 
> Add a JP, and shallow mind.  ;D


I second that. It's an interested boat, though. Rarely see jons that big!


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to gig flounder on the sailfish flats with that boat so bad ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have always liked the big jons, definitely a unique set up but would convert it back for sure


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I could never run it near as shallow as I do now if i had the engine in the rear. The only purpose of this boat is to run the flats around Ozello and Homosassa. And for that it does a great job but it is a bit of a pain to get used to.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like it just the way it's set up.
I really dig the pic with the transom lift plate mounted kicker.










As an inshore commercial work hull, shes put together
exactly as she should be, no changes necessary.


                                      

                     Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I like it just the way it's set up.
> I really dig the pic with the transom lift plate mounted kicker.
> 
> 
> ...


But I can see it now...

That nice Tohatsu moved to the back on a jackplate, composite or aluminum flat floor, big poling platform from gunwale to gunwale...

Anyone else see the potential of even more than it already is?

I bet it floats in spit with all of the surface area...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to mess with RK... 

It wouldn't matter where you mounted the motor,
in any kind of chop, a flat bottom beer can is going to cavitate the prop.
That's why you use them inshore in calm, shallow water.
At planing speeds that long a hull is going to bridge the waves.
That will leave gaps under the hull, between the waves.
A gap gets to the prop and there goes the rev limiter... ;D

Ask me how I learned this little tid bit RK...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Just to mess with RK...
> 
> It wouldn't matter where you mounted the motor,
> in any kind of chop, a flat bottom beer can is going to cavitate the prop.
> ...


Haha how did you learn this little tid bit, Brett? And I've learned my limits with the J16! If it ain't calm, sit on a cushion and wear a poncho ;D!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

reminds me of the mullet boat days, back in the 80's -rigg it like it is ,super shallow when set right--anytide-


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

You guys have some great points! I'm interested in the composite floor, what exactly is that and where can you get it? In addition to that I am considering welding up some kind of polling platform or maybe a tower over the tunnel. I have a Miller 251 with a spool gun (aluminum welding machine) so the possibilities are endless. Any thoughts?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> Just to mess with RK...
> 
> It wouldn't matter where you mounted the motor,
> in any kind of chop, a flat bottom beer can is going to cavitate the prop.
> ...


Was that written in prose Brett?
This boat reminds me of the commercial oyster boats up here in the Big Bend. Pretty cool and unique for sure to see it done with aluminum!


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

Cody I just realized this is your boat! I did not know you were on here.

Andrew


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

I too would like to see ya hang an outboard on the back of her, but if shes working for you now, then why mess with it. Its like they say, "if it aint broke, dont fix it"


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep I saw you boat on here Andrew, you and Mike sure have some fine polling skiffs. I need to do some work on this ol girl to get her a little more up to date.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

cool and weird. ;D


----------

